# Video - my neighbours car being stolen!



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

A bit of background is probably required here..

My neighbour has several cameras on his house. He's a bit of a tech geek and loves this sort of stuff.

Anyway,

He's in bed watching a bit of telly and he hears his car start up (that's odd! he thinks)

He looks out of his bedroom window and the lights are on and the engine is purring and there's someone in it!

He runs out naked as the day he was born and jumps in the back seat.

The villain screamed like a baby when he saw my naked neighbour and thought he was going to be raped!! 

Neighbour was frantically pulling the handbrake on and lunging for the keys and little scrote thought he was trying to grab his pee pee!!

Naked man v villain - Naked man wins!

Car got all of two feet off the drive before villain ran away screaming into the night with naked man shouting "come back!"

True story.

David.

Viewer discretion advised...but it was a cold night!

http://vid1324.photobucket.com/albu...s/2015-03/VID-20150327-WA0004_zpsrbacyb9a.mp4


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Was dying to see this vid.. what a hoot! Sadly wouldn't open.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

HermanHymer said:


> Was dying to see this vid.. what a hoot! Sadly wouldn't open.


Bugger!

I'll try another link. Bear with me, Its worth a view, its the funniest thing I've seen in a while and the neighbour regaling the story just adds to the hilarity!

He was laughing his head off telling me about it so its not a sad video....I imagine it will go viral soon enough!


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

HermanHymer said:


> Was dying to see this vid.. what a hoot! Sadly wouldn't open.


Maybe I got the link wrong.

Try these -

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

http://s1324.photobucket.com/user/l...5-03/VID-20150327-WA0004_zpsrbacyb9a.mp4.html
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf



Let me know which one works..if any!


----------



## 362bkr (Apr 29, 2013)

first link worked fine for me :smile2:


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

First link worked fine at least the little scrout got his car back excuse the pun


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

May be if he go into the habit of locking his car he wouldn't have the need for all the hi-tech surveillance kit and midnight streaking.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Got to agree with Spacerunner,if he had locked his car it couldn't have been stolen so easy.But did make good viewing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Semper ubi, sub ubi, springs to mind


----------



## RS3100 (Nov 4, 2014)

Spacerunner said:


> May be if he go into the habit of locking his car he wouldn't have the need for all the hi-tech surveillance kit and midnight streaking.


Perhaps he thought he had. How many of us physically check that our doors are locked when we park, rather than just pressing the remote key as we walk away? If you have a smart or proximity key, how can you check as the car won't lock until the key is out of range, and if you return with the key it will simply unlock again.

There are devices available for very little money that can prevent a car being locked by its remote key or proximity key if you know where to look. One placed in the wheely bin prior to the owner returning home would easily have done the trick.

Look at the dates on the video. Almost 24 hours elapses between the thief first entering the car to do what he needed to do, and returning with a correctly programmed key to start and drive it away.

These "keyless" thefts using electronic compromise devices are now becoming more common than breaking into houses to steal the genuine keys.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

RS3100 said:


> Perhaps he thought he had. How many of us physically check that our doors are locked when we park, rather than just pressing the remote key as we walk away? If you have a smart or proximity key, how can you check as the car won't lock until the key is out of range, and if you return with the key it will simply unlock again.
> 
> There are devices available for very little money that can prevent a car being locked by its remote key or proximity key if you know where to look. One placed in the wheely bin prior to the owner returning home would easily have done the trick.
> 
> ...


I always check my car is locked when it is parked up for the night and if I had a car with a ridiculous locking system as you describe I would certainly double check its security. Then think seriously of trading it in for a car with sensible door locks.
And as far as I can see the thief was opportunistically try car doors to see if some one had not locked their car. The one that was properly locked he bypassed in favour of the one that was carelessly left unlocked. 
I'm just surprised the owner didn't leave a set of vehicle and house keys on the driver's seat and his laptop on the backseat!
Sarcastic? Moi!?


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Well spotted,I never noticed that.:frown2:


----------

